

Grooveshark is not Free Anymore - subscription start at $4/month - andreiursan

Today, when I tried to play some music on grooveshark.com  I've got the following message:<p>Screenshot Proof: http://i.imgur.com/XUA7Z.png<p>&#60;quote&#62;<p>Our vision for Grooveshark never included charging users for basic access, but rising costs may force us to shut down in your country as we recently did in Germany.<p>We need your support. In order to stay open, we're asking every user to pay $4/month (USD) for access to Grooveshark.<p>With your help, we can continue to operate in your country--providing you with millions of songs, playlists, favorites, featured artists, and everything else you love about us.<p>Thanks for your support and understanding,<p>&#60;/quote&#62;<p>Edit:<p>I'm using Grooveshark from Romania.
I also added a screenshot of the page as a proof.
======
andreiursan
Funny and weird, today Grooveshark works for free. I assume that the
subscription thing is a sign that Grooveshark is not doing so well. But the
way they did it, without giving proper explanations on their website is at
least a sign of bad management.

Or maybe someone cracked their system, but I don't think so...

------
JS_startup
Word is that Grooveshark could become the next MegaUpload. A thought for
anyone looking for a weekend project: An app that could export a Grooveshark
playlist (not download the songs, just export artists and titles) would be
really popular as I don't believe this functionality exists currently.

------
andreiursan
On their website <http://grooveshark.com/> there are no info/details on the
subscriptions. But the fact is that I cannot listen my playlists anymore.

------
Forrest7778
I love using Grooveshark and would HATE to see this happen. This would be even
worse than when they started playing the loud video ads that would keep
cycling.

------
ORioN63
Works in Portugal. The weird thing is that there's not even a mention on their
blog... Anyone knows if they even announced it?

------
ayers
Still free here in England(UK). I suspect that it won't be the case for long
though.

------
DevX101
What country are you in? I've heard this happening in Ireland.

~~~
Dexec
I'm in Ireland and yes this also started happening here today.

